
A Wikipedia for Generation Z - elsewhen
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/07/famous-birthdays-wikipedia-gen-z/594682/
======
solarkraft
I'm a part of Generation Z and my Wikipedia is Wikipedia. This is a celebrity
database.

